# How to catch bigger trout



## pbrouse (Jun 18, 2013)

How to catch larger trout


----------



## countdogula (Jan 16, 2014)

Use bigger bait.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Use smaller baits.



Lol.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

fish a different place then here you been fishing...LOL


want to give us more details on what watersheds and what techniques you are presently using? That would help as both prior answers are correct in certain times and places, sometimes bigger baits work and other times smaller baits work better for big fish

Salmonid


----------



## webmark (Feb 22, 2014)

Now I realize that patience is nothing new when it comes to the act of fishing, but when it comes learning how to catch big trout you have to understand that having patience is key.


----------



## countdogula (Jan 16, 2014)

In Southern to mid Ohio (in my experience), trout fishing sucks, unless you are going for stocked trout. This is not a natural trout fishery and it is highly over pressured. If you get anything big, you are both persistent and lucky.


----------



## bassfisher0869 (Mar 31, 2010)

one thing that you have to remember about catching big fish is that they got big for a reason. with that said you have to make sure number 1 go somewhere that is not fished alot like over structured areas that no one like to fish. secondly bait selection is key. the more realistic you make the bait swim they better chances you are to catch the trophy fish. lastly if you can fish at night since fish cant see well in the water at night they rely more on the vibrations in the water which could help you out if you are just a mid level fisher. hope this helps you out


----------



## Inteldrour (Feb 26, 2014)

If I were you I would spend a few days on your river without your tackle and with a pair of polarised specs. Mark down where the best trout lie if you can.

Take to wearing clothes which blend in with your background. Approach your quarry from downstream keeping low, remove any shine from your rod, dye your line a dark colour and crawl on your stomach if you must. Learn all about the insect life in your river and where you are allowed, kill the odd fish for breakfast and for spooning.

Make friends with the succesfull anglers on your river and read all you can about angling. Sorry, but there are no short cuts, and thankfully that is true. But when you do catch that big trout, the satisfaction will be trememndous.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Use worms! Trout, particularly in streams/rivers scavenge for these near deep banks every time it rains. They know the worms get washed in and lay there to get first dibs on them. I used them in W Va as a kid and always got the most, and larger ones than my father and uncle who used spinners, salmon eggs, power bait, and cheese balls.(really PO'd them too!)


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

Head over to the Devils hole NY in November for some shore fishing.
$10.00 for 1 day fishing license.
Use roe bag or streamer fly and just cast out 6 - 10 feet...they will come to you.
Steelhead, Lakers, rainbow, brown, and salmon too. dress warm!


----------



## Swervage (Sep 15, 2014)

First figure out where they are. Then bigger gear. Big gear. Big fish. I would use depending on the water nightcrawlers, or large spinners and spoons or other lures. Light line.


----------

